
What Mark Zuckerberg Gets Wrong About UBI - frgtpsswrdlame
https://newrepublic.com/article/143758/mark-zuckerberg-gets-wrong-ubi
======
sharemywin
according to this article most people can't even handle working from home let
alone UBI:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/the-
rise-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/the-rise-and-
fall-of-working-from-home)

